

Ask HN: Do you still use JSF? - moonlighter

Suppose you're familiar with JSF and trying to build something NEW and public (not an 'internal only' app).<p>Would you still consider using it?
If yes, why? If no, why not?<p>From what I can tell, JSF development is still popular with corporate app developers building in-house apps, etc. I'm not sure if this also holds true for the entrepreneurial hacker though, so I figured I"ll ask the best (You!). Thank you!
======
jawher
I've long since abandonned JSF in favor of Wicket to build what you call in-
house apps: the latter being much more designer-and-developer-friendly imho.
But I wouldn't use Wicket (nor JSF for that matter) for a public facing site,
because it relies too much on the session. It is possible to produce stateless
pages in Wicket but it's not worth the hassle. For such a use case, I would
rather use a classic MVC-style framework. Something à la Stripes or Spring
MVC, although I am not very happy with the prospect of using JSP (or
Freemarker or Velocity) as the view layer. I'm also experimenting with using
JAX-RS, coupled with a templating library as a web framework. Didn't push the
experiment too far though, but it's clear that it's a barebone solution
compared to classic web frameworks.

~~~
moonlighter
Thanks jawher. Given the lack of other comments, it sure sounds its pretty
much dead ;)

------
NickC_dev
Used it for an internal app last year at a certain big blue company. People
claim it's light years better than struts, but I would never want to use it in
a personal project.

